# Pheasant opener



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone have any luck?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

1
4 pts, 2 hens,1 woodcock, and an hyb.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

One point, one flush, one rooster. Joe's first wild pheasant.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

About time, nice work lunger! The dog and I have been waiting patiently all day to see some roosters down. Work and kids are guna make us wait for Saturday!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

One flush with 6 birds, two of which was Roosters. Too close to make it any challenge besides it was in the first 50 yards. Picked up a running Rooster that took the dog 100 yards to put up. The old dog was to worn out after that chase. It was her day anyway, she had fun. I only shoot two Roosters per year off my place so am in no hurry.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Trunkslammer said:


> About time, nice work lunger! The dog and I have been waiting patiently all day to see some roosters down. Work and kids are guna make us wait for Saturday!


Thanks! Just the pup and I. Picture perfect point. Just glad I pulled through on my end!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats joe, thats awesome!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Chessieman said:


> One flush with 6 birds, two of which was Roosters. Too close to make it any challenge besides it was in the first 50 yards. Picked up a running Rooster that took the dog 100 yards to put up. The old dog was to worn out after that chase. It was her day anyway, she had fun. I only shoot two Roosters per year off my place so am in no hurry.


Just curious why you only shoot two roosters per year from your land? Seems I remember you writing about doing lots of habitat work on your land etc. Don't take this as argumentative, im simply curious and nosey.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I work my ass off *TRYING* to convert my land to Pheasant heaven. The walk hunting I took yesterday was the first time I have been on that portion since last fall or maybe the year before. As I was walking one portion of a field the cover looked absolutely like ******. I have been thinking since yesterday as to how, when, cost and why to improve this area. I am hard ass clay so it is all about soil composition and compaction. I shake my head as I was walking thru chest high Goldenrod and seeing Sorghum stocks from two years ago still standing. I have come to realize after 30 years of development that you have to tackle one problem area at a time, do not look at it as one portion of a field every 3 or 4 years working it. Had another thin field I noticed and brushed hogged it this past late summer. As I was spraying it I saw the problem. The field was full of Quack Grass which means some careful processes to get rid of or control it. This field will be planted late next spring with the PF winter mix so it will be out of it for two years for nesting but next summer will have the pollinators. I brush hog before plowing and prefer fall rather than spring. To many times in the spring trying to prevent my three ton tractor becoming the SS Bismarck.
P.S. On the* ***** field yesterday I will plow it in opposite direction next fall, I hate plowing up Pheasant nests in the spring.
P.S.S. I only shoot a couple too not be greedy.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Chessieman said:


> I work my ass off *TRYING* to convert my land to Pheasant heaven. The walk hunting I took yesterday was the first time I have been on that portion since last fall
> P.S. On the* ***** field yesterday I will plow it in opposite direction next fall, I hate plowing up Pheasant nests in the spring.
> P.S.S. I only shoot a couple too not be greedy.


You might get a little more bang with some predator suppression.
25 dog proof **** traps, and on a small parcel you can really help the hens for cheap.

I'm glad you aren't greedy, not many pheasant hunters think that way.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I already take care of them, the Fxxxxxg Beavers are my BIG trouble now. I can not wait till after season to take care of the problem.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

I envy your passion and commitment Chessie. Mother Nature can be a b word.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Flushed 4 roosters and 9 hens yesterday. I had one good opportunity at a rooster and missed both shots, Took a hail mary shot at another rooster, and missed. 
This morning my dog flushed 5 hens and 4 roosters, no shots fired because I was too busy trying to mark where the first two out of range roosters went, while my dog was working a rooster that was holding tight, going to regret that mistake for a while. This was all public land. 
All in a all a good day and half of hunting. Excited to get back out there, the weekend cant come soon enough.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

My dog and I went out on the 20th on public land in the Thumb. Pointed 3-hens, worked 1-rooster that got up out of range. My observations:

* Standing corn,
* Cover on public is very good,
* Many guys out for a Tuesday opening day,
* Not a much shooting. Heard a couple shots at crack of dawn but that was it for the day,
* Met alot of very nice guys in the parking area and chatted a bit.

It was a beautiful day to be out and my dog had fun. Good luck to all - I wish October was 6-months long. Will get back at it again this weekend.

Frank


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Did we meet? Question about my watch?


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Gamekeeper said:


> Did we meet? Question about my watch?


No, we must have been in different areas. Just general, good natured conversation. What a great bunch of guys, safe too.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Gamekeeper said:


> Did we meet? Question about my watch?


OK, just curious, was it the Mickey Mouse one or the Pheasant head one?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Chessieman said:


> OK, just curious, was it the Mickey Mouse one or the Pheasant head one?


Patek with gamebird complications.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Finally have a chance to post my results. 
1. Opening day, got my limit. Moved 23 birds on public land. Lots of hens. Not as many guys as previous years. Watched a group of guys unload on a HEN that I put up. Gave them some friendly advice on shooting hens and went about my day. 
2. Wednesday. Had my limit in 15 minutes put the gun away and worked the dog for the next couple hours. Moved 17 birds on public land again. A lot more mixed between hens and roosters this day. Good start to the season. The dog has a rest day today before heading north for woodcock tomorrow.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Finally have a chance to post my results.
> 1. Opening day, got my limit. Moved 23 birds on public land. Lots of hens. Not as many guys as previous years. Watched a group of guys unload on a HEN that I put up. Gave them some friendly advice on shooting hens and went about my day.
> 2. Wednesday. Had my limit in 15 minutes put the gun away and worked the dog for the next couple hours. Moved 17 birds on public land again. A lot more mixed between hens and roosters this day. Good start to the season. The dog has a rest day today before heading north for woodcock tomorrow.


Nice!
Unfortunately, I'm gonna need gps coordinates to confirm some things from your post. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

